# Not getting audio through HDMI



## uscpsycho (Oct 23, 2008)

I just set up a new Panasonic TC-P50C2 for my parents. It's connected to a Dish Network box via HDMI. Problem is I can't get any audio to play through the HDMI cable.

I've tried two different cables so that's not the problem.

The TV speakers themselves aren't a problem because if I use another audio input then there's no problem.

I tried both HDMI inputs on the TV and neither one is working.

Is there something I have to do on the Dish box to enable HDMI audio pass through? I tried looking through the settings and couldn't find anything. So I assume either there is a problem with the Dish box or there is a problem with the TV. But it seems to be a chicken or egg situation, no way to tell without either having another Dish box or testing with another TV.

Any suggestions on trouble shooting this one?

TIA


----------



## RickDee (May 23, 2006)

Which Dish receiver do you have?

Have you had sound via HDMI previously?


----------



## uscpsycho (Oct 23, 2008)

The receiver is a 722 and it's the first time we've ever tried using the HDMI so no previous success (or failure) getting audio.

My parents also have a 712 and I tried that after starting this thread. The TV gets audio from HDMI using the 712. So the problem is the 722.

I'm thinking maybe the 722 is sending DD and the TV doesn't have a decoder so can't get audio from the 722? If that's the case is there a way to disable the DD? I looked and looked and couldn't find such a setting in any of the menu options. I also couldn't find a menu option to turn audio passthrough on/off so I don't think that's the problem either.


----------



## RickDee (May 23, 2006)

Since the TV has HDMI inputs you shouldn't have to do anything. The Dish receivers pass whatever the stations provide. I seriously suspect the HDMI output of the 722 is bad and you should call Dish for a replacement receiver.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

This thread should likely be moved to the 722 forum.


----------



## uscpsycho (Oct 23, 2008)

RickDee said:


> Since the TV has HDMI inputs you shouldn't have to do anything. The Dish receivers pass whatever the stations provide. I seriously suspect the HDMI output of the 722 is bad and you should call Dish for a replacement receiver.


It definitely sounds like the box is defective. However, I started a thread over at avsforum as well (wasn't sure if the Dish box or the TV was the problem) and another guy with the same TV and Dish box has the exact same problem (http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1250154).

It would be a huge coincidence if two people with the exact same setup had the same defect on our HDMI output. Seems like there should be another explanation for this.


----------



## RickDee (May 23, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> This thread should likely be moved to the 722 forum.


You absolutely correct, but we have these highly educated individuals that don't have the ability to read and comprehend English so they post where ever the want!

This is the accepted way in today's society!

P.S.
Don't confuse the subject with logic! That is absolutely against the younger society's rules!!!


----------



## uscpsycho (Oct 23, 2008)

RickDee said:


> You absolutely correct, but we have these highly educated individuals that don't have the ability to read and comprehend English so they post where ever the want!
> 
> This is the accepted way in today's society!
> 
> ...


You are a huge asset to this site. Please keep the valuable contributions, like this one, coming.


----------

